# scissors and thinning shears, and oiling?



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

so far I've tried Geib Gators and really like them and I don't like to go over the price range of at least $80.00 to $90.00 dollars, is there any cheaper brand or same price range that has good quality? There are so many out there! also, is it a good idea to oil them as you would your clipper blades? Thanks! One more question, you can get those dog models that are made fro fake fur to practice on, does it dull your clipper blades?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

dakotajo said:


> so far I've tried Geib Gators and really like them and I don't like to go over the price range of at least $80.00 to $90.00 dollars, is there any cheaper brand or same price range that has good quality? There are so many out there! also, is it a good idea to oil them as you would your clipper blades? Thanks! One more question, you can get those dog models that are made fro fake fur to practice on, does it dull your clipper blades?


Geibs are good shears, though I find the Gators heavy for me, and prefer the Geib Titans. I do like Kenchi Scorpions, (in your price range) for everyday grooming as well. Aussie Dog has great everyday shears for VERY reasonable prices. I use alot of their shears. Yes, you want to oil your shears, but only at the joint. One tiny drop will do you, maybe once or twice a day. Don't oil the blades though. 

The model dogs are actually yarn. It takes about 3 hours to "brush" them out with a pin brush (slickers pull all the yarn out). You cannot use clippers on them..they must be scissored all over (or plucked if you want a bald poodle face, etc). A clipper will not work. And YES!!! They dull your shears badly!! Everyone I know that does the model dogs in competition uses old cheap, junky shears...lol


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Geibs are good shears, though I find the Gators heavy for me, and prefer the Geib Titans. I do like Kenchi Scorpions, (in your price range) for everyday grooming as well. Aussie Dog has great everyday shears for VERY reasonable prices. I use alot of their shears. Yes, you want to oil your shears, but only at the joint. One tiny drop will do you, maybe once or twice a day. Don't oil the blades though.
> 
> The model dogs are actually yarn. It takes about 3 hours to "brush" them out with a pin brush (slickers pull all the yarn out). You cannot use clippers on them..they must be scissored all over (or plucked if you want a bald poodle face, etc). A clipper will not work. And YES!!! They dull your shears badly!! Everyone I know that does the model dogs in competition uses old cheap, junky shears...lol




Thank you for responding! Yes I've noticed the Geib Gators are a bit heavy and cramp my hand ( arthritis from years of artist painting) and it also doesn't help when it takes 3 and a half hours to groom/clip my first dog!! No money making here for quite awhile! I will look up the Kenchi Scorpions and Aussie Dog to be sure.
That's too bad those models dull blades I have piles of real recycled fur that I used to use to make stuffed dogs etc... but it takes too many hours to make one but it might be worth it to get more experience.
Thak you again for your input


----------

